# Trivia 11/19



## luckytrim (Nov 19, 2018)

trivia 11/19
DID YOU KNOW...
Students in Holland built a robot that pours the ‘perfect’  glass of beer.
It takes one minute and eleven seconds to pour the ideal mix  of beer and
‘head’.

1. We all know that the fictional Professor Moriarty was a  master criminal,
but do you know what Moriarty was a Professor of  ?
  a. - History
  b. - Psychology
  c. - Physics
  d. - Mathematics
2. Complete the Jingle ;
"Don't cook tonight, call ______  _______ !"
3. Strange Words are These ;
A person who is described as being 'Acersecomic has  ...
  a. - Never had a Bath
  b. - Never had a Haircut
  c. - Never trimmed their Fingernails
  d. - Never changed their clothing
4. In Greek myth, what was the creature which had the body of  a lion with 
the head of an eagle?
5.  Which two states attained statehood in 1912, completing  the 48 states of 
the contiguous USA?
6. What NCAA college football coach was killed in a plane  crash in 1931?
(Hint; "Let's win one for the Gipper.")
7. In what 1978 movie would you find characters named Pinto,  Stork, 
Flounder, Boon, and Otter?
8. Which American birth control activist, sex educator, and  nurse coined the 
term "birth control"?
  a. - Lucretia Mott
  b. - Margaret Sanger
  c. - Emma Goldman
  d. - Emily Hartshorne

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Never drink bottled water past the expiration date.  Microbes  in the water
reach unsafe levels after that.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. Chicken Delight
3. - b
4. Gryphon
5.  New Mexico and Arizona
6. Knute Rockne
7. 'Animal House'
8. - b

CRAP !!
Bottled water expiration dates are for the bottle, not the  water.
So the water inside isn’t going to go bad on its own. What  might ruin things
is the plastic that it’s wrapped in.


----------

